
MicroPython: An Intro to Programming Hardware in Python - endlesstrax
https://realpython.com/micropython/
======
musicale
> Python has all the advantages of BASIC, with none of the limitations.

BASIC scaled down amazingly well. Gates/Allen/Davidoff's original Altair BASIC
fit in 8 _kilo_ bytes (or 4KB for a stripped-down version.)

~~~
goto2020
Indeed it did. Do we not remember Tiny BASIC, and Dr. Dobb's Journal (aka Tiny
BASIC Journal, aka "Dr. Dobb's Tiny BASIC Journal of Computer Calisthenics &
Orthodontia, Running Light Without Overbyte")?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_BASIC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_BASIC)

------
acomjean
I’ve used “circuit python” which as explained is a fork of micro python. It’s
very easy compared to c. Enjoyable even.

but I often wonder about battery life compared to the lower level languages.

~~~
russh
I've spent the last couple of months redoing one of my Arduino projects in
MicroPython and CircuitPython and I'm pretty happy with the results. I think
the *Python version will be much easier for people to use then the Arduino
version was and that will make up for the shorter battery life.

------
joshbaptiste
FYI.. there's also SNEK
[https://keithp.com/snek/snek.html](https://keithp.com/snek/snek.html) which
claims to have an even smaller footprint than MicroPython for Arduino
Duemilanove compatible hardware. A recent talk at North Bay Python
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llghdGHtxVQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llghdGHtxVQ)

~~~
bb88
Keith Packard was critical to the xorg, for which I'll always be thankful.
It's cool to see him tackle something like this.

